# Nass 6/7/9 - Fatboy



## Trev (Jun 7, 2009)

So I took off around 4pm today out of Scoville. Hit the cometary and proceeded to do a couple of things today:
#1 - Push myself to go faster on my solo routes
#2 - try to stay in higher gears more often, sticking in the middle front ring more often then usual. Pushing to stay in 2-* gears.
#2 - Go over the handle bars in the Single Track Pines... before the first fire trail WTF ?? I hit some damn root and went over.. probably the softest fall I took in my entire life.. I was laughing hysterically.. and puzzled beyond belief.

Brush off and move out...

Went well into the rock gardens at the end of the single tracks. Trying to push faster speeds in them I had a couple of hiccups, but for the most part cruised through them.

As the end of the single track came.. I started getting a bit nauseous.. well hydrated but I think the wedding I went to yesterday.. the booze.. the food.. hit me... 12+ hours of it..  anyhow.. pulled through that with a short break just past that first rough part on the fat boy climb.

Wrapped up FB and gave the ledge one hard hit, dug deep, and up I went. I ended up making it in about 2 bike lengths.. right before the clean rock area.

I then proceeded to the DH... fun stuff.. was feeling great at the top and then the bottom as well..  Went left at that T(never went right yet).. and made that little hill climb.. good stuff.

Ate a power bar and kept hydrating at the road.. made the last part of my ride much better.

Took the Hinman home, thought about the 69r.. decided to finish easy today and just run the Hinman.

Hoping to get a couple RAW this week.. perhaps Tomorrow..  and trying to make Sunday am available as well.. as I see some of you guys do some riding then.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 7, 2009)

Trev said:


> Took the Hinman home, thought about the 69r.. decided to finish easy today and just run the Hinman.
> 
> .



Nice ride. But I wouldn't say that Hinman is easier than the 69er. Not harder, not easier, just different. Last season I hated Hinman, this year I love ripping that trail.

Hopefully I will get to meet you at an upcoming AZ ride at Nass. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Greg (Jun 8, 2009)

That's the classic Lamson Loop and really a great ride.


----------



## Trev (Jun 8, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Nice ride. But I wouldn't say that Hinman is easier than the 69er. Not harder, not easier, just different. Last season I hated Hinman, this year I love ripping that trail.
> 
> Hopefully I will get to meet you at an upcoming AZ ride at Nass. Welcome to the forum.



Agreed, I guess I it just seemed easier in the sense that in my mind it felt shorter... but it really isn't as short as I thought.. I like both runs.. maybe just more familiar with the Hinman.

Good news is that I got across both little rocky stream crossings at the head of Hinman there by 69.

No wounds this trip either! whoo hoo!


----------



## Trev (Jun 8, 2009)

Greg said:


> That's the classic Lamson Loop and really a great ride.



Ha! I have no idea about loop names...

Good to know.. I like that run and I think I could really get into blasting it for a while. Beating on the Red Headed Fat Bastard...  maybe add something to the end..  I dunno.. I just want to ride.. lol


----------



## bvibert (Jun 8, 2009)

We rode that loop a lot last year, definitely fun stuff. :beer:



Trev said:


> Went left at that T(never went right yet)..



The T right before you cross Cornwall rd (just after the loose, rocky DH)?  If you go right there it heads roughly towards the soccer fields.  I've never ridden that section, but AFAIK there's nothing that loops back towards Scoville without doing a huge loop up and around through Stone.


----------



## Trev (Jun 8, 2009)

bvibert said:


> The T right before you cross Cornwall rd (just after the loose, rocky DH)?  If you go right there it heads roughly towards the soccer fields.  I've never ridden that section, but AFAIK there's nothing that loops back towards Scoville without doing a huge loop up and around through Stone.



Exactly that place....

It's the little things that I like to mark off.. like making it up that hill..  last time I didn't get a chance to really plug into it..  too low a gear.. and pat did about 3 flips at the bottom of that dip...  lost a little concentration there :-o

Did better on the DH as well.. no issues and a bit more speed.

Getting more and more used to the attack position.. ass over back tire and increase the speed a bit..   working on it.. working on it..


----------



## Greg (Jun 8, 2009)

Trev said:


> working on it.. working on it..



I really enjoy reading your perspective and progress. Many of us were right where you are at this time last year.


----------



## Trev (Jun 8, 2009)

Greg said:


> I really enjoy reading your perspective and progress. Many of us were right where you are at this time last year.



And next year, you'll be able to read and think to yourself "maybe someday.. maybe someday.."  :roll:  ya right!


----------



## 2knees (Jun 9, 2009)

Trev said:


> last time I didn't get a chance to really plug into it..  too low a gear.. and pat did about 3 flips at the bottom of that dip...  lost a little concentration there :-o



what?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 9, 2009)

2knees said:


> what?



I think he's exaggerating a bit, but you did fall at the point he's talking about.  I remember because I rode right by you, but he stopped.  I'm good like that.


----------



## 2knees (Jun 9, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I think he's exaggerating a bit, but you did fall at the point he's talking about.  I remember because I rode right by you, but he stopped.  I'm good like that.



ok, cause i was trying to remember when i went flipping down a hill.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 9, 2009)

2knees said:


> ok, cause i was trying to remember when i went flipping down a hill.



Right after that DH with the loose rocks there's a T intersection where we went left.  It dips down there and goes up a little hill then goes around the corner and dumps out on Cornwall road.  You wiped right at the bottom of that dip, maybe even a slight OTB.  I don't remember exactly, I just watched enough to make sure you fell out of my way so I could continue on.


----------



## Trev (Jun 9, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Right after that DH with the loose rocks there's a T intersection where we went left.  It dips down there and goes up a little hill then goes around the corner and dumps out on Cornwall road.  You wiped right at the bottom of that dip, maybe even a slight OTB.  I don't remember exactly, I just watched enough to make sure you fell out of my way so I could continue on.



Well put! I waited in the event he needed more bike parts... 

Seriously, I think he literally had one of those slow motion falls. Nothing big.

But, I exaggerate once in a great while....


----------



## Greg (Jun 9, 2009)

Trev said:


> Well put! I waited in the event he needed more bike parts...
> 
> Seriously, I think he literally had one of those slow motion falls. Nothing big.
> 
> But, I exaggerate once in a great while....



Tell those other two nitpickers to go piss up a rope.


----------

